# Paris Restaurant...



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I swear I saw a post requesting Paris restaurants. Seems to have disappeared.

Did a 1-night stopover in Paris last May and had dinner with a lady friend of mine. We tried Restaurant Graindorge. The food was great.

15, rue de l'Arc de Triomphe 75017 Paris. Tel/fax 01 47 54 00 28. Call for reservations.

I highly recommend this place. Non-touristy, no English spoken, so take a phrase book if you are not Francophone. The patrons were well dressed. About 200 euros for dinner for two, with wine and desserts.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

*eats in Paris*

Pretty cool, is all I can say.


----------

